# Capsicum (capsaicin)



## Rickdl (May 23, 2006)

Anyone tried this? Capsicum capsules? (i.e. contains capsaicin). Was recommended by someone, I bought a bottle and have started taking it only once per day to start, have been on it for about a week so still very early, hard to tell. The first few days, yes, right after taking a capsule you do have a slight 'burn' sensation in your stomach but it wasn't a bad-burn feeling. After the first 3 days that feeling started to subside.But after being on it for about 6 days, I did some more searches and found some sites saying if you have IBS make sure you DO NOT take capsicum because this stuff will just make your IBS worse...wtf? The thing is I have both IBS symptoms and functional dyspepsia symptoms and basically the 2 go together with me. Found capsicum mostly due to a recommendation, and read stuff saying how some studies mentioned it's beneficial for functional dyspepsia but only later saw other references saying it's bad to take if you have IBS. For me the worse symptoms are bloating/belching/inflammation (and no please don't post stuff about swallowed air..i've already gone down that path and in my situation it's a red herring). I also have gas & other ibs symptoms but the bloating/belching symptoms bother me the most. I'm going to continue on the capsicum for awhile and may increase to 2 capsules by second week if I continue to tolerate it well. Best to take it with meals, and expect a small 'stomach burn' but in my situation it was actually mild and not that unpleasant. After a month (28 days) I'll reflect back to see if I think it's been beneficial or not.


----------

